# Mozart in the Jungle



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Pardon me if this already has been discussed, I did a short search but couldn't find anything. Has anybody seen this yet? What do you think?
Last night I watched the pilot for this TV series (using that term loosely), which is a soap opera about the lives of the employees of a world-famous symphony orchestra including musicians, conductors, music directors, etc. The story was inspired by "Mozart in the Jungle: Sex, Drugs, and Classical Music,"- oboist Blair Tindall's 2005 memoir of her professional career in New York, playing various high-profile gigs with ensembles including the New York Philharmonic and the orchestras of numerous Broadway shows. It's a 10-episode series produced by Amazon who is offering the pilot for free. To see the rest of it you'll need to subscribe to the Amazon Prime streaming service, which is free for 30 days. Here's a link to the pilot:

http://www.amazon.com/Pilot/dp/B00I...e+jungle&pebp=1421597385040&peasin=B00I3MPM6O

The pilot starts off with Joshua Bell playing a famous Aaron Copeland number, which I liked. I don't believe he appears again in the series. The storyline then unravels to see Malcolm McDowell, the aging conductor of the orchestra, being replaced by a younger man, Gael Garcia Bernal, who likes having sex with his assistants while he interviews perspective musicians. You get the picture.

It's gotten pretty good reviews by the "critics." It's not a must-see gem IMO, but at least it's a show designed for younger audiences, which, as we all know, is what classical music needs.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I had a thread for this earlier actually .


----------

